#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  DOUBT NITsss......

## kanurag

:(bow): sir i got 194 in jee mains and 94%in andhra radesh intermideate board ,frm general catagory which college can i get and what rank would i get and wat are my chances nit warangal?if wish 2 pruse CSE!! 





  Similar Threads: Doubt in op-amp... doubt IISER Doubt A small doubt.!! Please Help Please clarify my doubt

----------


## skg1994

Siri got 231 in jee mains and 96.2% in CBSE boards. Will i get into Nit allahabad, trichy, suratkal, waranbgal? I aim to do mechanical or ECE.

----------

